# Dante's tricks (:



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Who said birds can't learn tricks.

I taught Dante de Rose to shake hands (finger is a better word for a bird's owner ), wave and kiss in command.

Here is a video of him performing only two tricks (as I have yet to find an angle to film the kiss without actually showing a lot of a human).

In the video, you will hear "hello" (s) few times. The creature who was saying it was Dante himself. Then @1:14 of the video, you will be able to hear him imitating my giggle.

He is one smart bird. I love the fact that he trusts us and love to be close to us 

Enjoy!





Kat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable, Kat! How old is he?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

krandall said:


> He is absolutely adorable, Kat! How old is he?


I am glad that u liked him too ^_^ he sure is a love-bug <3

He is a year old. I met him for the first time back in March this year, and i gotta admit , he is so much fun to have  my mum was given Dante by a friend of the family. She waited for me to name him so i picked Dante for him and have been enjoying traininh him ever since


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a smart boy and a really fast learner! I loved the giggle!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's such a pretty boy and seems so sweet!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

so very pretty and such a trusting little soul...glad he is in good hands!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dante is amazing. His coloring is amazing. As is his talent. But you are obviously an animal whisperer Kat. Can you tell us something about his breed, where he's from,etc? 

Did some one own him and give him to your mom? Or was she/you his first owner. I also would like to know how old he is. I know birds live a long time. 

His hello and giggle woke Jasper up from a deep sleep!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's gorgeous. What a sweetheart. He's definitely a lover, and a keeper.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Enjoyed seeing Dante in action! He is sooo pretty! Are the females a different color? We have a male red-bellied parrot who talks. He is not nearly as docile appearing as your Dante seems. He is not clipped, however, so that could account for some of that. Really have to be conscious of where that beak is and be in tune to his mood. My husband is oblivious (and not just to Gabe :evil and the result has been in a good nip now and again.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I am glad that you enjoyed, guys  he sure is so much fun to have around and is just soooo loving.



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> such a trusting little soul...


You will have to build this trust. Once it is built, it is hard to break  they then turn into awesome trusting birds and become so loving to being cuddled.



Missy said:


> Dante is amazing. His coloring is amazing. As is his talent. But you are obviously an animal whisperer Kat. Can you tell us something about his breed, where he's from,etc?
> Did some one own him and give him to your mom? Or was she/you his first owner. I also would like to know how old he is. I know birds live a long time.
> 
> His hello and giggle woke Jasper up from a deep sleep!


Dante is a galah ; also known as a rose breasted cockatoo. He is around a year old. A friend of the family gave him to my mum last march. This friend raises galahs. In one section of his farm, a forest-like area is built where those galah are raised. Dante came from that friend. Galah are known to be the "clown" of the parrot kingdom lol they have a fun personality  As i am typing this, i can hear him blabbing a conversation on his own, but i can not understand a thing from what he is saying lol



motherslittlehelper said:


> Enjoyed seeing Dante in action! He is sooo pretty! Are the females a different color? We have a male red-bellied parrot who talks. He is not nearly as docile appearing as your Dante seems. He is not clipped, however, so that could account for some of that. Really have to be conscious of where that beak is and be in tune to his mood. My husband is oblivious (and not just to Gabe :evil and the result has been in a good nip now and again.


I think wing clipping can be so helpful in training. I also read that it is safer for a pet parrot. Dante's wings are clipped but to the point where he can still fly around one feet (more of lifting himself a little off the ground) let me find that article that i read to share it with u ^_^
Males and females galah have on one color (same as Dantes). The color around the iris of each gender differ though. Males' have it brown and females have it pink- on the eye, around the iris


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gabe, my red belly, will go on and on babbling as well, but I cannot understand what he is saying when he is doing that. I so wish I could. Sometimes it sounds like he is chewing someone or thing out. He does have several phrases that I can understand. And I swear I have heard him say 'look at me', one of the commands for the dogs. One of these days, when I have a bit more time, I will have to try to get a video of him. He does not talk on command. He is either in the mood or not. 

How does Dante react to people he doesn't know? Gabe will turn his back on them.

I have heard differing thoughts on the wing clipping. For sure, they are much more independent when they are able to fly on their own. We do have to be extremely careful when they are allowed their flying time, with doors and such and keeping curtains drawn so no window crashes. I did discuss it with their avian vet who told me the flying was such good exercise for them so that is why I have left them (Gabe and his two cockatiel brothers, Sammy and Spike) full flighted. But I would be interested in reading your article as well, if you are able to locate it. I did clip Sammy and Spike when they were much younger when they had so much 'attitude' that I wasn't able to handle them.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This would be so interesting to see your birds too Linda...Hope you can get avideo of them. Finn is growing sooooo...how does he react to the birds?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Gabe, my red belly, will go on and on babbling as well, but I cannot understand what he is saying when he is doing that. I so wish I could. Sometimes it sounds like he is chewing someone or thing out. He does have several phrases that I can understand. And I swear I have heard him say 'look at me', one of the commands for the dogs. One of these days, when I have a bit more time, I will have to try to get a video of him. He does not talk on command. He is either in the mood or not.
> 
> How does Dante react to people he doesn't know? Gabe will turn his back on them.
> 
> I have heard differing thoughts on the wing clipping. For sure, they are much more independent when they are able to fly on their own. We do have to be extremely careful when they are allowed their flying time, with doors and such and keeping curtains drawn so no window crashes. I did discuss it with their avian vet who told me the flying was such good exercise for them so that is why I have left them (Gabe and his two cockatiel brothers, Sammy and Spike) full flighted. But I would be interested in reading your article as well, if you are able to locate it. I did clip Sammy and Spike when they were much younger when they had so much 'attitude' that I wasn't able to handle them.


Gabe sounds wonderful  i would to meet him in a video <3 I hope you will post that. haha and seems like he got the pups trained ^_^

Dante can say "Hello" "i love you" "peace out" "bye bye" and "hey". He can sing a silly song I taught him while we both dance, but his singing only last for 1 minute, the rest is plain crazy dancing  basically, when u face him, u shake and nod your head in a dancing style, then he follows along and dances along crazily ound:

Then, he has those conversations to himself - you can understand Zero of what he says in these conversations.

I am glad that you are being careful when he flies. Yes, I've read that they can crash. Dante's wings need the clipping once again as he started to go higher in his flight lately. When there is a loud, sudden noise, he gets spooked, so he takes off, hit the wall but it was not so hard - thankfully he was not injured. You know, I never knew that parrots and birds can recognize people. Dante sure can. Yes, he knows his family. He also knows if a person was a stranger. The other day, I had friends over who met Dante for the first time. He just knew that he never saw them before. He was not as comfortable. I had him on my sholder and he was not relaxed. He kept on chewing on my shirt, non stop - so I had to keep him in another room until they left. Another fact that I learned about him is that he loves to chew on his wooden toys. Just like a lil pup lol so you gotta get him many of these.

Here is the article that i read which talks about wing clipping: *click*

Sometimes, I would love to see him FULLY flying, freely, but I don't know how well will he do while flying indoor.

Please do post Gabe video  that will be fun to watch!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> This would be so interesting to see your birds too Linda...Hope you can get avideo of them. Finn is growing sooooo...how does he react to the birds?


I do think that we also need a Finn update  I LOVE his coloring btw and I bet that it continues to change. That's one of the fun parts about these adorable Havs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, Kat, for the link to the article. Years ago, we did have a little female 'tiel who did escape - we were working in the garage and the phone rang and when husband opened the door to the house, she flew out into the garage and through the opened door. I was heartsick and felt so guilty. We searched and searched, put up flyers, ads in the paper, etc. Now there are firm rules in place when the birds are out for their flying time. No doors opened, drapes pulled, not out when visitors are here, the dogs are crated, furniture covered, no cooking, fans, candles and we have to be in the house with them to supervise. Before I let them out, I go around looking for anything I think may hurt them. And the reason for having all males was that one of the male 'tiels really pestered the little female and she wanted no part of him, to the point where they had to be let out at separate times. They do love their free flight time. Gabe screeches through the house. They seem to be able to maneuver through the bottom floor with no problem or crashes. Bathroom door is kept closed. The two male 'tiels used to get into mid-air fights. Now they have just agreed that they are NEVER going to be friends and pretty much leave each other alone.

Gabe seems to know whenever we are going to leave as he will call out 'see ya later'. He does the beep for the key to the cars. He says 'peekaboo' (sometimes) when I ask 'where is Gabe'. He says 'where's Gabe, where's Sammy, where's Spiky, Hey, thank you, makes kissy sounds, and other clicks and noises, and also has a very short tune he whistles when we dance. And, until these characters came to live here, I had no clue that birds had personalities. Sammy is a rescue. Someone didn't want him any more - he had showed up at their house trying to get in their screen door and they couldn't find the owner. I am hoping my Tiel (that was her name) is in someone's home too, being well cared for. 

I do agree that they are more aggressive when they are not clipped. One just needs to be able to read them and pay heed to their signals. And we do have a few door frames that have been 'altered' (chewed) a bit. They have wood toys in their cages as they definitely love to chew wood. Their favorite is something called a bird kabob - these lightweight wood discs strung on a rope. 

Finn just goes to the door of the bird room and stares at them. The bird room, right off the family room, is gated so the Havs can't go in. I took him in to meet them when we brought him home and they were a bit freaked by him, although they were used to Augie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just visited a lady in Clarkesville, she has a large yard and when I walked into the back a bluejay was loudly protesting..I thought. That bluejay is "Alice" a not so little jay now who stays right by the back door. He was rescued from the gound as a baby by her son who brought him to her...she feeds her and Alice does not want to leave. At night Alice goes into a bird cage and inside. It is so tame. I fear for what the outcome will be as Alice (OR AL) does not want to leave...learning how to bathe in the birdbath by being taken over on the finger...then Alice watched as other birds bathed...hope it works..


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Love him! He's ridiculous . . . ridiculous cute!


----------

